# Hello,new & testing tommorow



## Bower (Oct 19, 2004)

Hello! I've finally plucked up the courage to do a message after reading lots on the message boards on the last couple of days and it really helps to feel that so many are going through the same feelings of torture!

I am 39 and on my second attempt at ICSI- had 9 eggs collected, 2 fertilised, and 2 transferred on 09.10 (only one looked any good). Have had a very rough time on 2ww so far as had extremely bad stomache pains & vomiting and eventually admitted into hospital for a couple of days with suspected OHSS. Not too bad now though but still a bit bloated & nauseous.

I am due for bloodtest tommorow- have done hpt and got an extremely faint barely there +ve- but i'm not getting hopeful.

Good luck to you all

Take care

Momo.


----------



## thumper3172 (Feb 5, 2004)

HI Momo,
glad you finally got the courage to say hi, and post on site.
As you would already know by looking at the posts on here you will get all the advice and support that you need.
You should join the 2week wait posts.
good luck for 2moro looking good though what is it they say only get a false negative not a false positive.
hope you are feeling better, sounds like you have had a rough time of it.
all the best fingers crossed let us know results.
petra


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi momo

welcome to ff

wishing you loads of luck for your test tomorrow hun, it sounds very hopefull 


luv pam xx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Momo !  Welcome to ff  

I agree with the other replies !  This is definately a good sign.  A negative can be a false reading but a positive means there is the pregnancy hormone in your system !  And it would be feint because you tested early !

Let us know tomorrow what the new test says !

Good luck
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi Momo!

Welcome to fertility friends, its brilliant, everything you need to know will be on here, if not ask and you'll get replies!!

Wishing you loads of good luck tomorrow, i know as we're starting ivf i won't have the patient to wait for blood test so will need to do hpt!! So my feelings are with you..big time!!

Let us know..Will think of you tomorrow

Lots of love

Emmak


----------



## em75 (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi Momo  

Just wanted to welcome you to FF and wish you good luck for tomorrow

Emma


----------



## Bower (Oct 19, 2004)

Hello everyone!

Thank you all for your support yesterday 

I've got my official result today and its a BFP!! I'm ecstatic!! The HCG levels
are a little on the low side (35)- but i'm told its a positive nonetheless and hopefully it will increase by my next test on friday.

Good luck to everyone

Take care!

Love

MomoXX


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

YIPEEEEEEEEEEE

I've been hoping you'd post your news today !!!! 

         

Congratulations Mum to Be  

Jennifer xx xx


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

WOW WOW WOW Congratulations to the new mummy to be 

    

Megan


----------



## Lisa 1 (Feb 6, 2004)

hi momo,  hun enjoy the next nine months,you must be on  .
lOVE Lisa 1


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

So happy to hear your amazing news, its so grest to hear happy stories.
I bet you are buzzing!!!


----------



## Catzy (Oct 12, 2004)

Thats the best news. congrats - big smile . from me. I've been keeping an eye out for your result.

All the best for the next 9mths and on.

xxxxx  xxxxx


----------



## Bower (Oct 19, 2004)

Thank you for your support!!

I am really pleased but also really scared- bit worried that the HCG levels were not higher- but hopefully they will have increased tommorow-fingers and everything crossed!!

MomoXX


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Congrautaltions MoMo
What a wonderful result for you.
Have a healthy happy 9 months
Chick xx


----------



## Bower (Oct 19, 2004)

Hello!

Had repeat blood test today and it has gone from 35 to 87 so more than doubled- i want to be pleased but they said just to be mildly optimistic and see what the scan reveals on 04.11.

MomoXx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey Bower    

You must be feeling fantastic hun !    As long as the levels are going up not down, I think you have every reason to feel incredibly positive about this.  

I would celebrate if I were you !!!  Some nice bubbly should do it !!! Sparkling Apple juice of course !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Jennifer xx

ps - I love happy stories


----------



## thumper3172 (Feb 5, 2004)

bower 
              


  
do i need to say more
CONGRATULATIONS 
love 
petra


----------

